# Solved: Arcsoft photroimpression6 will not open



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello everyone I am new here and realy can use some tech help. I am intermediate with software fixing. I have the same operating system as a more advanced user on this site. My problem is the same unfortunatly the thead has already expired. *I copied the problem as it was originaly posted from 2010*.

PhotoImpression 6 will not launch 
I am blocked from opening an application (program) that has been used successfully many times before. The program is ArcSoft's "PhotoImpressio 6." The error message is:
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library 
Runtime Error! 
Program: Program Files\ArcSoft\PhotoImpression 6\PhotoImpression.exe 
abnormal program termination
System: Microsoft Windows XP, Home Edition, Version 2002 (32-bit), Service Pack 3.
I attempt to open the program with a double-click on its ICON (or single-click on "PhotoImpression 6" after navigating Start / All Programs / PhotoImpression 6). In either case the result is the same: 
i.e.,immediately after the introductory PhotoImpression 6 "part-screen" appears, the error message appears over it (i.e., on top of it) and the program does not open. When I click on the "OK" button 
on the error message, both the error message and the PhotoImpression part-screen disappear.
Please help me. 
*This is the same problem I have.* Here is a screenshot of the error. I have tried to repair/modify uninstall reinstall the software only to get the same error message. I use CCleaner and still the error. If someone can help thank you.

rs3919


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling.


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello Elvandil 
Thank you for replying. I alredy have done that, uninstalled clean reinstalled repaired/modified nothing works thus far. Please continue with the sugestions somethings bound to work eventualy.

rs39189


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try updating Visual C++.

Do you have any other problems anywhere?

Have you run chkdsk /f lately? (Always worth a shot, and an underappreciated tool )


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Elvandil
yes I already tried updating the c++ first I uninstalled it. I had 2 c++ 2005 redistributables in the add and remove programs list, both were uninstalled. I now have a 2005 and 2010 c++ installed and yes they have been updated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you have a device connected to use with the program?


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Elvandil

I use the program with a digital camera and no it is not connected. I have scheduled the chkdsk /f through cmdpmt on restart. :up: Thanks for reminding me of that feature, my bad  two heads are better than one. I need to try this and I will let you know it goes. Thanks a bunch 

rs3919


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello Elvandil

I just got back on line, here is where I'm at . The chkdsk /f that was entered into cmdpmt shows everything is good, unfortunately it runs continually . I don't know if the /f means to run forever in chkdsk as entered in cmdpmt.
Every time the chkdsk operation ended it would not open to windows :down:. Rebooting I.E killing it with the power button brings up the chkdsk operation over and over on restarts. Safe mode selections do not open either. I feel like an idiot  because for half the night I forgot to select last known good config. Wallah I was finally back at the desktop and then used system restore points to return the machine back to where my desk top and settings are. To cut to the chase *I still can't get photoimpression 6 to* *open.*  I'm still open to try other things and suggestions. What next? Thank you for the help thus far.

rs3919


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

rs3919 said:


> Hello everyone I am new here and realy can use some tech help. I am intermediate with software fixing. I have the same operating system as a more advanced user on this site. My problem is the same unfortunatly the thead has already expired. *I copied the problem as it was originaly posted from 2010*.
> 
> PhotoImpression 6 will not launch
> I am blocked from opening an application (program) that has been used successfully many times before. The program is ArcSoft's "PhotoImpressio 6." The error message is:
> ...





> I am blocked from opening an application (program) that has been used successfully many times before.


I'm curious what you might have done, or can think of, that would have caused this? If as you say, it worked before.


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello Wowzer

Yes it did work before, what might have caused this you ask . I collect ship photos, edit and play them in slide shows. I use Photo story 3.0 to build the slide shows, it works great for my needs. What does this have to do with anything you ask . After making the slide shows I like to try them in other photo slide show players. I have several different ones installed I work with. Seeing which one is best for each build enables me to get a better visual feel for how it will play. That said, no pun intended.

I attempted to use Microsoft's digital photo edition 2006 program. I have not imported all of my media into it. I attempted to open its library mode to see how the side show would look/play. Not having imported all of the media in to yet I was instructed, when opening up the library that it has detected a capture device. Next would I like the library to sync with this device I.E talk to it I clicked yes. I thought it would sync with the web cam (capture) device, it choose the compact flash drive (cf microdrive). It then popped up the infamous hour glass and froze.

I opened task mgr and tried to terminate the process. Then got the non responsive program message :down:. I clicked on the processes tab and selected to preform a termination of the file named dumpexe process. This manually allows you to exit the digital library program/(any) program. The machine terminated the program flashed a blue screen and the machine shut down . It restarted, popped up the Microsoft has recovered from a serious error message, as soon as the desktop populated/appeared.

A complete check of all files and media was preformed then all programs, every program except photoimpression 6 is opening/operating fine. I have not opened photo impression 6 in a wee while about a month and now it will not open  it has work up to this point. You asked , sorry for the lengthy info. Thank you for the help.

rs3919


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Here is where the photoimpression 6 will not open issue stands :down: as of late. you guessed it, it sill refuses to open .

I received a tech response from Arcsoft with instructions to uninstall/reinstall the program with registry removals. After preforming the complete removals of all arcsoft files/components and yes that's spelled with a small *a* I.E arcsoft, their attempt to get the glitch corrected failed :down:. I still get the error message .

I have read complaints  on other sites that address the fact that arcsoft is aware of the problem. Arcsoft cannot recreate the software I.E (abnormal program termination error) glitch so they have nothing to offer, other than uninstall/reinstall. At least they've tried . I just hope that their software developers will eventually correct the problem.

On behalf of the site member who had this problem in 2010 who's posting I read while looking for a fix on this site, thank you very much . I hope you got your copy fixed. I couldn't directly reply to his post or I would have. The thread has expired and it shows 0 replies to his post.

I thank everyone who has tried to help. *No I'm not giving up .* I can still use the help. If someone  has a suggestion I'm still all ears. Please keep suggestions coming even sarcastic ones, they too are ok, they are also an acknowledgement of help.
Thank you again.

rs3919


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you say above somewhere what OS you are running (and what version - if you have 7, do you have "Previous Versions"?)?

One more suggestion. Uninstall it. Do a search for remaining Arcsoft folders (especially any that may remain in ProgramData folder). Sometimes programs store settings/config files in that folder and they don't get removed during uninstallation, leaving the same settings (and sometimes, problems) as you had before. Get irsd of those, too. And use their registry tool if they had one. Then, try reinstalling again.

If you have Windows 7 and can get previous versions, try to get a previous version of the entire folder in Program Files and replace the one you have. Hopefully, there is one from a date back when it worked. I just did that exact thing, as a matter of fact. I updated a browser and then it wouldn't run. So I got a copy of its Program Files folder from a week ago and replaced the one I was using. It solved the problem.


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Elvandil 

your reply/all reply buttons not working.

rs3919


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Elvandil said:


> Did you say above somewhere what OS you are running (and what version - if you have 7, do you have "Previous Versions"?)?
> 
> One more suggestion. Uninstall it. Do a search for remaining Arcsoft folders (especially any that may remain in ProgramData folder). Sometimes programs store settings/config files in that folder and they don't get removed during uninstallation, leaving the same settings (and sometimes, problems) as you had before. Get irsd of those, too. And use their registry tool if they had one. Then, try reinstalling again.
> 
> If you have Windows 7 and can get previous versions, try to get a previous version of the entire folder in Program Files and replace the one you have. Hopefully, there is one from a date back when it worked. I just did that exact thing, as a matter of fact. I updated a browser and then it wouldn't run. So I got a copy of its Program Files folder from a week ago and replaced the one I was using. It solved the problem.


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello Elvandil

I have been experiencing some technical difficulty while trying to reply for a couple of days . The reply features were locked. I'm back at it again :up:. I have xp home media center 2002 edition as already stated in the first posting with service pack 3. I have un and reinstalled several times. I can't change the version to an earlier one. All arcsoft files and registry files have been removed. When I rebuild this machine  I will do so by preforming a hard disk destructive recovery, once all the software is reinstalled I will then see if photoimpression 6 reinstalls and opens. I will be buying a  Cybertron 64bit 16GB machine shortly, I hope .

I have a crashing piece of software , according to the arcsoft tech support tech. Arcsoft wants to replace the software with mediaimpression 2 it's a retail version . I'm waiting to find out if it will be free to me or does it expires after a trial period. If the replacement software is trial-ware with the annoying buy me pop-up that appears once it expires I will not install the software. I'm waiting to hear from arcsoft on this question, is the replacement software buy-me-ware. *Please read the post below #11 * it sheds some light on this matter.

Thank You again for the help :up:.

rs3919


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did any of the previous attempts remove all the arcsoft files from ProgramData and the user AppData folders?


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Elvandil said:


> Did any of the previous attempts remove all the arcsoft files from ProgramData and the user AppData folders?


Hi Elvandil

Yes all arcsoft files/folders were removed including registry associated files using arcsoft removal instructions that their tech emailed me. After removing then reinstalling the software the same thing it will not open .
I removed again all arcsoft program files + hidden arcsoft files. I deleted them all. Next Owner app data arcsoft files. Then registry files in HKEY_CURRENT_USER SOFTWARE ARCSOFT & HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE SOFTWARE ARCSOFT. CCLeaner removed a couple of trace element arcsoft files located elsewhere in the registry associated with arcsoft. Then an attempted software reinstall, still nothing opens :down:.

I'm told as stated before by arcsoft that the software sometimes can crash and as soon as I have clarification from them on the replacement software I will pass it on. As of now the arcsoft-ware is removed, until I can try it on a different machine.  I'm still willing to try. Thanks for helping with this .

rs3919


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello everyone

I recently had some bad MS updates. I had to reinstall my OS. I preformed a Hard disk destructive  with a complete OS reinstall. All updates are done. The Photo Impression 6 is opening again:up:. All is good for now I hope. Thank you everyone who tried to assist.

Sincerely
rs3919


----------



## rs3919 (Apr 29, 2012)

Elvandil said:


> Did any of the previous attempts remove all the arcsoft files from ProgramData and the user AppData folders?


Hi Elvandil

My machine had to be rebuilt bad MS updates. Chasing the update problem down caused more programs to crash. It was easeir to do a hard disk destructive, then a clean reinstall of the OS:up:. Some minor glitches nothing time can't fix, well me at least. Thanks for your assist.

rs3919


----------

